# ABN's SECRET SANTA 2010



## cyberdigger (Nov 25, 2010)

Now that the big T-day pigout is out of the way, I'd like to ask all of you to consider taking part in our own.. 'tradition' ..kicked off last year by Lobeycat.. I don't want anyone to think I am trying to steal his thunder, just see me as a facilitator..[]
 Here are links to last year's event, in case you're new here this year or were really really busy last Christmastime: 
PART 1
PART 2
 If you wish to take part, or have any questions or suggestions, indulge us here.. []


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 25, 2010)

Count  me in    Charlie[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 25, 2010)

A big yes Charlie.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 25, 2010)

YAY!! []

 I'm thinking about a slight adjustment to the way it's done.. how about ..instead of being paired up like last year, let's do this: everyone's name gets put on a little card and mixed up in the magic hat or boot or wutever, and then chosen randomly, one at a time, and the result will be a ring of names.. the member on the right sends to the member on the left.. get it? Or we could reverse it, so the sender is to the left and the receiver is.. on the other side.. either way [8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 25, 2010)

Here is an artist's representation of the results of such a drawing of names: (see below)







 Names of forum members are not represented here in any way, any thing coincidental is suspicious. [8|]


----------



## ajohn (Nov 25, 2010)

I am absolutely,100%,totally,way in!
 Way to go Cybe.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Here is an artist's representation of the results of such a drawing of names: (see below)
> 
> ...


 


 Great idea Charlie,...although Lobey should get the nod of respect and seniority and decision,........ for the simple fact of his role, implementing things last year...


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 25, 2010)

By all means, Joe.. this is merely a humble suggestion laid before thee.. for your inspection and critique.. all of yall..[]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 25, 2010)

Steal his thunder, no, just cut him off at the knees and beat him to the punch. His punch. That's what ya did anyway ya look at it

  Then change it to your liking. Come on Charlie.

 Suggestions......It's was Mr.Lobeys idea, let him run it his way.

 Here ya go brother Lobey http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYjlisHj6EM

  I guess nothing is safe anymore.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 25, 2010)

Maybe Pat is right..


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 25, 2010)

...sorry Lobey... (sniffle) ...


----------



## ajohn (Nov 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Maybe Pat is right..


 
 Naaaah!We are honoring a great idea 'ol Lobes started by continuing it.
 It promoted a lot of good will last year and I believe gave this place a sense of family.
 I think Pat was kidding....at least I hope he was.
 At any rate...I'm all for exchanging gifts in the "Annual Lobeycat Christmas gift exchange tradition thing".
 What do ya think Lobe???


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 25, 2010)

Cybe summoned him from the depths last night Anthony....[] .... Yes,..and I agree it is like a big family here, so everyone should be fair.


 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/If-we-work-together%2C-we-can-summon-his-highness%21/m-358671/tm.htm

 I think it's great and I enjoyed it last year....


----------



## ajohn (Nov 25, 2010)

That was a cool chat!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 25, 2010)

Now how the hell'd I get roped into this nonsense?? OK I'll help out, but you are ..gonna.. help.. somehow.. tooooo ...


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 25, 2010)

OK if ya got the Lobey okee dokee I'm in again.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 25, 2010)

Excellent! Pat, you are a righteous dude!
 Mr. Lobey, what do you think of the circular rotation method I proposed earlier? 
 Anybody else have ideas? are YOU in?? []


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 25, 2010)

Naw just Dude 'll work.

 If he had a scooter the movie could have been called "Pats World"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz2ET5K6zY0


----------



## epackage (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm in Lobes & Chuck !!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 26, 2010)

Glad that's settled,....Now that Thanksgiving's officially over....

      MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY!!!! []


----------



## nydigger (Nov 26, 2010)

This sounds like a lot of fun count me in!


----------



## swizzle (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm in. Lets do the circle thing. [] Happy Holidays everyone. Swiz


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Excellent! Pat, you are a righteous dude!
> Mr. Lobey, what do you think of the circular rotation method I proposed earlier?
> Anybody else have ideas? are YOU in?? []


  I Favor  the  way  it  was  done  last  year[8|]=====Being  in  a Circle  has  always  scared  me[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Nov 26, 2010)

Count me in.Last year was easy but either way will work.These two fine gentleman can sort it out I am sure. What could go wrong.....................................................................................................................


----------



## peejrey (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll try to do it........
 Let me find a bottle first..........


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 26, 2010)

[] That's too funny Steve!
 Seriously, though.. I don't want any credit for any of this, I just thought I would spark up some interest amongst my ABN comrades and get us talking about it.. I would really prefer if Lobey will MC again for us, he's so very good at this stuff!! 
 Master Lobey Wan.. will you lead us to the promised land????


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 26, 2010)

I thought Lobey already agreed to come up with a plan to get the ball rolling in the other post you started..


> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> [] That's too funny Steve!
> Seriously, though.. I don't want any credit for any of this, I just thought I would spark up some interest amongst my ABN comrades and get us talking about it.. I would really prefer if Lobey will MC again for us, he's so very good at this stuff!!
> Master Lobey Wan.. will you lead us to the promised land????


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 26, 2010)

I just want to be doubly sure..[]  He also instructed us to discuss it amongst ourselves.. and although I prefer my gravy warm, that was my objective here.. not to take the reins, just to parlay.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 26, 2010)

Lobey did a fine job last year.Your either in or your not.It is ALL about the giving.If you had a crappy time with it last year, than don`t  participate.I didn`t get the Farley`s ink I was hoping for, maybe this year..[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Nov 26, 2010)

All righty then Rich (lobeycat)its yours again............ Chuck wants to help out though.
 Seriously you did do a great job last year.Times awastin away.We should have 30 total members by the end of this evening

 The list as it stands as of now 12 members. 

  1 cyberdigger
  2 mr.fred
  3 JOETHECROW
  4 ajohn
  5 osiaboyce
  6 epackage
  7 nydigger
  8 swizzle
  9 steve/sewell
 10 peerjay
 11 bottle_head9
 12 lobeycat

  Come on Rich lets go or am I gonna have to send the guy with the pink shorts again to your house.!!


----------



## BillinMo (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey, I'll jump in.

 Had something similar on another forum (not bottle related) and it's great for a lot of laughs.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok Rich were up to 13!!


 1 cyberdigger 
 2 mr.fred 
 3 JOETHECROW 
 4 ajohn 
 5 osiaboyce 
 6 epackage 
 7 nydigger 
 8 swizzle 
 9 steve/sewell 
 10 peerjay 
 11 bottle_head9 
 12 lobeycat
 13 BillinMo







 LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA
 YEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 26, 2010)

Alrighty then! Our esteemed colleague has spoken, and I would be honored to do the legwork this time! []

 I would like to keep THIS thread going as a place to discuss some details, such as whether or not we should have sub-groups for different bottle-collecting tastes.. personally, I think it's a very good idea. We could include a "whatever" category for those with eclectic tastes.. ..thoughts?

 The other thread has served it's purpose. I hope everyone can move on now and keep this upcoming event a positive one!

 I will be starting up the "official" thread soon, where I will gather the participant data.. in the meantime, if anyone has any ideas or special requests, let's chat about it here.. 

 One more thought: I would like to name this event the "Lobeycatâ„¢ Annual Holiday Bottle Swap" ..any objections??


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 26, 2010)

[] OK, I'll strike that motion from the agenda! 

 Guntherhess.. would you like another one-way ticket this year? How about you, Baltbottles? Anyone else wish to give but not receive?


----------



## peejrey (Nov 26, 2010)

uhhhh.....[8|]  Sorry confused......
 New thread where now?


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 26, 2010)

It is yet to be posted, Preston.. [] I'll make sure everybody knows when the official thread is up and running..


----------



## peejrey (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah it is!! [] Specially if his Lobiness maintains a presence..
 We have plenty of time, too.. it ain't even December yet!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 26, 2010)

There's been a little tift and I've missed it? Dang it boy. I seem to miss out on every thing.

 No need for special boots. Take what ya get, but give something you would like to receive. It's that simple.


----------



## glass man (Nov 26, 2010)

I'M IN...WHERE THE HELL IN IS...I DON'T LIKE THE CIRCLE THING CHARLIE FRIEND ..I WANT IT TO BE DONE IN A  TRIANGULAR KIND OF WAY. OR BETTER STILL DONE USING ALGEBRA...[8D][8D][8D]! JAMO


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm using 12D TRIG for this, Jamie. I'm only barely in control of this coup.. BTW your shipping expenses have already been absorbed by a good Sumerian.. []


----------



## peejrey (Nov 26, 2010)

the heck with flat rate..........
 I can get more bang for my buck with US parcel.
 I'll rap it up like a bug in an over stuffed rug into a poster carrier. (Thank Dragon0421 for the giant tubes)  7.00 for shipping 
 Already got the bottle picked out too.

Any of this make sense!?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 26, 2010)

Im in since I was a  BAAAAA Hummm Bug last year.But no puce eagle [8D]
  let me know the details.When its going to un fold and so on.So I can save up some money for shipping [8|]


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey!  What happened  to my POST!?----i said  nothing  wrong[:-]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Nov 26, 2010)

Charlie said the shipping costs were going to be covered by someone for those of you that might have a problem with coming up with that. So don't let that be a hinderance to participating. The bottle elves must be out there somewhere.  [:-]  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 26, 2010)

-To conserve resources, Fred, your post.. in fact my whole thread was fed into the energy reconfigurator.

 -Good to have you aboard, Ricky! This is just scrimmage, details will be posted soon. You should start saving now.

 -Thanks Mike! Some members have more generosity than spondulix, and we will help them.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> the heck with flat rate..........
> I can get more bang for my buck with US parcel.
> ...


 
 ..sounds like you are looking forward to this! I am enjoying your enthusiasm! []


----------



## ajohn (Nov 26, 2010)

OK!Good to see the annual Lobeycat Christmas time thing off to a good start.It even feels like Christmas here!It was like 51 degrees this morning.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm in. I thought it was great last year.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 26, 2010)

Frostbite can be deadly, be careful at night.. don't fall asleep outside on the pavers, uncovered.. aw heck I'm sure you knew this.. if I get paired up with you AJ, I will wrap the bottle in one of those Snuggieâ„¢ things... [8D]


----------



## ajohn (Nov 26, 2010)

I was all dressed up today!Heck, I was contemplating taking a blanket to the movies last night.I might have been brought up in the midwest,but I've lived in Ca.long enough that anything under 60 is COLD.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 26, 2010)

I wonder how long it will take to reverse the effects of your temperature conditioning.. how long did it take to get this way? []


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!!!!! Boy I never thought I would be the person to bring down a party....I was always the one drinking eggnog and wearing the lampshade. Now I feel like everyone is pointing at me saying "your the one who told little Joey there was no LobeyClause". I actually enjoyed the whole LobeyClause Christmas event last year. My intentions were very positive. I also feel like eveyone here is apart of my extended family, although I might be the blacksheep of the family.


   I asked for an adress in the now "defunct" thread and did recieve ONE response. To that person you will recieve a very nice gift, In the spirit of Christmas and becuse I believe in LobeyClause. I will request an address on the stipulation that it will be a one way deal. I will be more then happy to send someone some Baltimore cheer.(Thanks Matt)

   To Osia, Its all good brother...I wish you nothing but holiday cheer.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 26, 2010)

No party was brought down, heck we're just trying to get organized here.. new management still wet behind the ears.. you all know how that is..  [] Let's work together and be coo.. so I don't gotta whoop no butts here..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Charlie said the shipping costs were going to be covered by someone for those of you that might have a problem with coming up with that. So don't let that be a hinderance to participating. The bottle elves must be out there somewhere.  [:-]  ~Mike


 
 I was only kidding,im poor but I ain't that poor []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> I was all dressed up today!Heck, I was contemplating taking a blanket to the movies last night.I might have been brought up in the midwest,but I've lived in Ca.long enough that anything under 60 is COLD.


 

 I'm sure we could spare a little snow to ship to you ajohn,....[] It's actually late this year,....this morning was the first we awoke with snow on the ground,...(Just an inch or two) but it's 25 degrees as I type this.


----------



## ajohn (Nov 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> but it's 25 degrees as I type this.


 
 Yah,I know I've gotten soft.Gonna have to Indjun up cause I'm moving back up to the mountains the middle of Dec..They've already gotten 6-8 inches up there.


----------



## Digswithstick (Nov 27, 2010)

Count me  in please ! I was lucky winner of this super secret Santa extra surprize last year(from Gunther ) ,and also got a great bottle from secret Santa .


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 27, 2010)

I am in again this year.  What are the dead lines for signing up and shipping?  Did I miss those some where in all this mess?

 PD


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello digswithstick;  That is a nice bottle you have pictured, that you got last year.  I noticed that is old enough to have the plain bloc C without the tongue up on the top of the C.  I had to write to you and ask if it had any unique makers marks on the bottom.  I have been studying a lot of these bottles, because the demand for large quantities of bottles at that time to satisfy the Mineral Water market.  At that time they had to do a lot of innovative things to make bottles faster, and I have studied them to see when the innovations showed up in the making marks on the glass.  The Half-Leaf Mold Cavity shows up on a lot of them.  I was able to date the beginning of when they started chilling the iron of the mineral water bottles to remove the cold mold ripple in the glass.  I was also able to identify the approximately year when they started to shoulder vent the molds with a small (Approcimately #70) twist drill to let the shoulder forming blow against the mold in that area, better than before.

 Just curious and if you have any questions, feel free to ask about any mysteries that are on them.   RED Matthews


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi Tom.. I just sat down to compose the official rules and sign-up thread.. give me just a spell and I'll have it up and running.. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 27, 2010)

Here is a link to the official sign-up page:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-359242/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#359242


----------

